# Lodaeron/Tichondrius Gilde sucht spieler für Myth Stamm



## The_second_of_Egypt (17. Oktober 2017)

Hallo liebe Spieler auf Lordaeron/Tichondrius!
 
Wir, die Gilde UMBRELLA, suchen aktive, zuverlässige Spieler, um einen ToS Mythisch Raid aufzubauen. 
Voraussetzungen sind Volljährigkeit, mindestens GS 925, Teamspeak 3 und gute HC Vorerfahrung. 
Im Moment suchen wir Tanks und DDs. Unsere Raidzeiten sind Do&So 20-22 Uhr.
 
Wir sind eine familiäre Gilde, die von Studenten bis Schichtarbeitern alles dabei hat und sich den Onlinezeiten unserer Mitglieder anpasst. 
 
Sollten wir dein Interesse geweckt haben, melde dich einfach hier per PN oder Ingame bei Iaret, Ontour oder Kariola. 
 
Natürlich nehmen wir auch Spieler auf, die einfach nur eine freundliche, nette Gilde suchen 
 
Für die Allianz!


----------

